# 325 l. ??? ?? ~ "A Moment's Pleasure..."



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

After gathering a lot of inspiration i Hannover I finally had the time to do a complete make over! My tank has been on quite a journey: From cichlids from Lake Victoria to planted aquarium. I've been trying almost all kinds of gadgets and DIY solutions. 

The evolution of the aquarium:


----------



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

Now to the info on the new tank setup:

At first I used thes photo for inspiration on the depth:




But in real life it wasn't an option. The hills were too steep and the substrate wouldn't hold their form unfortunately! :? 

Plantlist:
Eriocaulon cinereum
Singapurmoos - Vesicularia dubyana
Persicaria (Polygonum) spec. Sao Paolo
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala wallichii
Pogostemon erectus
Echinodorus Vesuvius
Eleocharis Acicularis
Eleocharis Parvula
Glossostigma Elationides
Microsorum Pteropus
Microsorum Pteropus "trident/fingers"
Microsorum Pteropus "Windeløv"
Pogostemon Helferi
Proserpinaca Palustris
Limnophila Aromatica
Stringy moos - Leptodictyum riparium

Fauna:
0.0.6 Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
0.0.52 Cheirodon axelrodi
1.2.0 Apistogramma cacatuoides
0.0.10 Otocinclus affinis/cocama
0.0.7 Corydoras venezuelanus
0.0.2 Crossocheilus siamensis
0.0.3 Mikrogeophagus altispinosus
1.1.0 Laetacara curviceps
0.0.? Caridina multidentata

A step by step photo session:

























Technical info:
Size:
325 l. - 130x50x50 cm

Light: 
ATI Powermodule dimm. 6x54W T5 - bulbs: 2xGiesemann Midday, 2xNarva Nature Superb 076, 1x827, 1x865 ~ 70.000 lux total - 10 hours a day

Filter: 
Fluval G6 and AM Top 3335 with CAL Aqua Labs glass in and outlet.

Substrate: 
9 bags of Eco- Complete™ Planted

Hardscape: 
Landscape rocks and Red moor

CO2: 
CAL Aqua Labs inline 16/22 glassdiffuser and a 2000 g. CO2 bottle - 30 ppm CO2

Fertelizer 6 times a week:
2,07 g. KNO3 - target: 20 ppm
0,94 g. K2SO4 - target: 30 ppm 
0,45 g. KH2PO4 - target: 2 ppm
8 ml. Rexolin
and 50% water change.

Tap water:
nitrate 2,63 mg/l
potassium 4,7 mg/l
Phosphate 0,01 mg/l
Magnesium 22 mg/l
Calcium 109 mg/l
pH 7,37
Hardness kH 16,3 dH / gH 4,1 dH


----------



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

Inputs and comments are welcome...

If I'm missing any data, please write, then I'll try to post it!


----------



## bigmatt (24 Apr 2011)

Those step-by-step pics are great - what are the sandbag things you've used under the rocks?  I've never seen them before?  The layout is gorgeous - very much my kinda thing!  And you can clearly grow some lovely plants!
I'll be watching with interst!
Matt


----------



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

Thats right to save a bit substrate I took 2 pair of nylon stockings and filled with half a bag of Leca - I don't know what they are called outside Denmark...

They look like this and are usually used in gardens or indoor planting:


----------



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> And you can clearly grow some lovely plants!


 Haha thanks, I also have pictures with alot of algea, but it has taken alot of experience and tweaking to get them nice... I have finally reached the point where I'm having a ok know-how, but it has been a looooong journey!!! And there's still more tweaks and tricks I don't know, but that's the beauty with these fora - they're filled with hidden gold!


----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2011)

Looks Amazing, And a VV Cool idea for using stockings to support the hardscape. Will have to try that


----------



## bigmatt (24 Apr 2011)

That's a really good idea - do they shift at all?  They seem like a great way of saving on substrate and rocky hardscape!  Very cunning! 8) 
Matt


----------



## Park (24 Apr 2011)

There's some buoyancy in them, but nothing the substrate won't fix. I also hope that it'll give me some extra filtercapacity in some form...

Some also use big lavarocks, but the you won't be able to form the hills as you can with the stockings!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2011)

Great journal, Daniel!

Love the inspirational photo and hardscape.  The sandbags are a great idea.  I look forward to seeing this one mature.

All the best.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Apr 2011)

What a great way of getting height in the substrate! Very nice setup.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Apr 2011)

Love the stockings idea........pure genius  
hoggie


----------



## Park (26 Apr 2011)

Thanks, I thought the stockings idea was old, it hasn't reached the shores of England  

Update: my corys are tearing up the glosso and there's alot of flow in the tank which causes some of the rotala wallichii to float around in the tank, but hopefully it'll soon get some roots!  

But it's the wait that's the hardest! I keep looking into the tank and wait for it to mature, but nothing happens  Am I impatience???


----------



## spyder (26 Apr 2011)

I find myself looking for new growth everytime I look at my tank, kinda waiting for something to trim.

The scape looks great, nice wood n rocks, I can't seem to find rocks like those I see in some journals around here. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## Park (26 Apr 2011)

Actually it was a coincidence I found them... I saw a private sales add on a danish plant site (http://www.akvariumplanter.dk) and bid on them. It only said landscape rocks - nothing about size. I went home to the seller and almost passed out because of their size!!! I've never seen them in that size before any where on the net. Last time I bought landscape rocks from Germany I ordred the XXL version and got

 and 



But I buy mine here: 
http://www.aquamoos.de/index.php?cat=c2 ... 2bb84e3f47
http://www.aquasabi.de/Stones:::49.html ... ghfnbh0os4
http://www.garnelenhaus.de/34/aquarium- ... 2eaa335b0e

NOT XXL in my world! So I was so happy to finally get some XXL


----------



## Park (19 Nov 2011)

This scape "died" because I simply didn't have the time to the maintenance...  School and work got in the way!

But now I've decided to rescape and this is the result:




Plantlist will come later


----------



## Park (20 Nov 2011)

The water have cleared a bit and I've planted some Hydrocotyle sp. Japan i the middle... Now I only need to plant some Hygrophila. sp. Araguaia & Ludwigia Arcuata and perhaps some fissidens on the roots. Spiky or Xmas moss are also in consideration...


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2011)

Very nice mate


----------



## Park (23 Nov 2011)

Thx


----------



## Park (3 Dec 2011)

Latest photo (3/12 2011):




The next step is Fissidens on the root in the left side and some mini Xmas (from Matt) on the slightly hidden root in the right side. And then I just need the plants to grow so I can begin to trim and shape them!!! 

Critique and ideas are more than welcome  

Some of my favorites:
Fissidens:




Proserpinaca palustris "Cuba"




Nesaea sp.


----------



## Alastair (3 Dec 2011)

Looking even better mate. Lots of colour showing. I like it. I noticed you've switched from the ati unit to halides. What colour bulbs are you using?


----------



## Park (4 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Looking even better mate. Lots of colour showing. I like it. I noticed you've switched from the ati unit to halides. What colour bulbs are you using?



I actually don't know because they were in the lamp when I bought it... But my guess will be around the 5000-7000 kelvin according to the white colour the light has!


----------



## Park (10 Dec 2011)

New photo (8/12 2011):





Fissidens:




Hydrocotyle sp. Japan:


----------



## Alastair (10 Dec 2011)

Looking better all the time this Daniel. The different colours are really nice. Is one of my faves so far. What's the really red plent at the back? 
The hydrocotyle is looking lush. I'm hoping mine stays as low as yours


----------



## Park (11 Dec 2011)

It's Nesaea sp. - Some of the nesaea sp. will be replaced with some green because I think it's too red at the moment!!! Perhaps Rotala sp. green or Heteranthera zosterifolia


----------



## Park (1 Feb 2012)

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RVleeIPwWI&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-W7DKyLQnE&hd=1


----------



## Park (23 Mar 2012)

New pictures - with different camerasettings. If trying to find the best setting   



Just got my new water values:
Carbondioxid at 12 oC (CO2) mg/l - 21
Hardness - permanent dH - 3,8
Hardness - carbonat dH - 16,5
Hardness - total dH - 20,1
Iron - total (Fe) mg/l - 0,2
Potassium (K+) mg/l - 4,2
Magnesium (Mg++) mg/l - 20
Fosfor - total (P) mg/l - 0,011
Nitrate (NO3) mg/l - 2,6
Calcium (Ca++) mg/l - 112

New additions to the tank:
- Anubias Nana var. Petite
- Fissidens US mini
- Hemianthus sp. ~ "pearl grass"/"amano"
- Crescend Moss (Drepanocladus aduncus)

New video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4jIBuPKRvE&hd=1

The Heteranthera zosterifolia in the middel of the tank is just temporary and will be removed soon and the same with the root in the right side; it's just dumped in because I need to get the Xmas moss on it to grow faster


----------



## Park (13 Apr 2012)

New pics:


----------



## Park (14 Apr 2012)

More pics:


----------



## Park (20 Apr 2012)

The tank is now empty and I'm redoing the scape. Same general idea, but some change i plants... E.parvula is gone and will be replaced with glosso and elantine hydropiper!

The big lotus is gone and new plants like Ech.Indian Summer, R.Wallichii, Staurogyne, hemianthus umbrosum and Myriophyllum tuberculatum is introduced!


----------



## pariahrob (20 Apr 2012)

Lovely scape and some great photography. Looking forward to seeing the new version.
Rob


----------



## Park (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks, the water is clear now, so tonight I'll post some photos of the new scape! ;p


----------



## Park (23 Apr 2012)

Here's the new FTS:




And this is with Esha2000 (medicine for fungus)   :


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Apr 2012)

This looks great! I actually prefer the second pic as it looks so natural, just like a portion from a river bed.... Really well done


----------



## Park (23 Apr 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> This looks great! I actually prefer the second pic as it looks so natural, just like a portion from a river bed.... Really well done



Haha, the picture's a bit misleading when the water is bright yellow fluorescent!!!  So NOT so naturel  

But thanks I'm also quite happy with this scape and will properbly keep it for a long time! The last scape wasn't good - the right side was wrong, so I finally redid the scape and had a fellow scaper helping me. Beers and scaping is a good cocktail


----------



## Park (26 Apr 2012)

New video - testing JVC GC WP10 in the tank:



JVC GC-WP10
Specifikationer:
CMOS: 1/3.2"
No. of CCD/CMOS Pixels: 5.13M
Zoom Ratio Digital (max.): 4X
Focal Length (mm): 3.9 (35mm film equivalent: 29.8)
F Stop: F2.8
JPEG Still Shooting: Yes
MP3 Audio Recording: Yes (Stereo) 	
Video Recording Modes: 
HD 1080 (16:9): 1920x1080/30p
HD 720 (16:9): 1280x720/60p
iFrame (16:9): 960x540/30p
QHD (16:9): 960x540/30p
Video Recording Time (max.): 11hr 40min (HD 1080) / 27hr 30min (QHD)
Audio Recording Time (max.): 1093hr
Still Image Sizes: [4] 2592x1944 / 1920x1440
No. of Still Images (max.): 9999
SD Memory Card Slot: Yes (SDHC/SDXC Compatible)
Clear LCD Monitor: 3", 230k-pixel
Touch Panel: Yes
*Time-Lapse REC:	Yes
Waterproof Design: Yes *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DscEJnnJWmM&hd=1


----------



## pariahrob (26 Apr 2012)

I like the look of being able to move the camera around the scape better. It looked to me like you might have had some air trapped in front of the lens though, as there was some distortion.

Love the new scape by the way. Glad you kept lots of pogo.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Park,
cool 'fish eye' view, very unique.
Love Royal whiptails.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Park (27 Apr 2012)

pariahrob said:
			
		

> I like the look of being able to move the camera around the scape better. It looked to me like you might have had some air trapped in front of the lens though, as there was some distortion.
> 
> Love the new scape by the way. Glad you kept lots of pogo.



I'll keep that in mind next time. Also next time I'll make small recordings from different positions instead as the camera is very sensitive to "shaky hands"  and make a movie from the clips!

And thanks - Yes I love the use of pogo to "soften" the hardscape! I tried with E.parvula last time, but it wouldn't work - the parvula grew only 1-1½ cm high - I don't know why!?? :?


----------



## Park (27 Apr 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Park,
> cool 'fish eye' view, very unique.
> Love Royal whiptails.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Thanks! Royal whiptails = Sturisoma panamense???


----------



## Park (27 Apr 2012)

I've experimented with the foreground... At the frontglass I've planted Glosso this will fade into HC Cuba and the HC will fade into Elantine Hydropiper. Perhaps it'll give a little depth perspective???


----------

